# Daniel Danger



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

Ritorniamo con gli illustratori e ci faccio un nuovo thread (dato che lo scorso mi è stato chiuso)
Daniel Danger, forumisti. Inquietante q.b.
Ci piace molto.


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ritorniamo con gli illustratori e ci faccio un nuovo thread (dato che lo scorso mi è stato chiuso)
> Daniel Danger, forumisti. Inquietante q.b.
> Ci piace molto.


bello...! abbastanza cupo..mi piace il suo uso del rosso..! senti ma cosa pubblica? non lo conosco..


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2016)

il primo accostamento è quello con tim burton


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> bello...! abbastanza cupo..mi piace il suo uso del rosso..! senti ma cosa pubblica? non lo conosco..


Non lo so, l'ho trovato sta mattina 
Io spesso faccio così: cerco i poster di band/concerti/album e poi quando becco uno che mi piace particolarmente approfondisco sull'illustratore.

Però quando torno a casa cerco qualche info in più e ve la posto.


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

http://tinymediaempire.com/

*Daniel Danger* is an illustrator and printmaker working out of New England. The son of an middle school art teacher married to a professional potter, Daniel was never going to be a mathematician or claims adjuster for a top rated insurance agency. Amidst old houses dead from the fallout of urban sprawl, railway bridges asleep from neglect, and trees that engulf everything; his work attempts to remind you of something you may have said to someone, or something someone may have said to you; back in that time period thats just too far away to remember clearly, but not so long ago you forgot about it completely. His memories and many of his friends are simply ghosts now, shaking him awake with mistimed alarm clocks and the sounds of a television from across the house. Documentation is key to get through the day. Things are always changing and its easy to lose yourself.
Daniel runs Tiny Media Empire, a production and design company based out of Boston, MA. TME focuses on fine art screenprints, limited official posters for movies and bands, and video production design. He plays baritone guitar in the band A City Safe From Sea on Magic Bullet records, plays bass in the band IDNOCLIP, and records music solo under the name Caspermask. Due to a lack of personal vices, Daniel has one of the worlds largest collections of vintage Electro Harmonix effects pedals and fancies himself quite the expert on the topic. His cat is named after internet slang.
*Exhibits:*
_"devil town"_ self currated group show
Gallery 1988. Los Angeles, CA. December 2011
_"you have a wanderlust growing in your bones"_ solo show
Rotofugi Gallery. Chicago, IL. 0ctober 2011
_"i never had a plan for you"_ solo show
The Cotton Candy Machine. Brooklyn, NY. July 2011
_"Multiplayer"_ group show
Gallery 1988. Los Angeles, CA. January 2011
_"INLE"_ Greg Simkins curated group show
Gallery 1988. Los Angeles, CA. April 2011
_"Sports"_ group show
Gallery 1988. Los Angeles, CA. March 2011
_"they will take it back"_ solo show
Gallery 1988. Los Angeles, CA. August 2010
_"LOST"_ group show
Gallery 1988. December 2009
OFFSET fest speaker
Dublin Ireland, November 2009
_"watcher in the woods"_ split show with Dan Mccarthy
Gallery 1988. San Francisco, CA. April, 2009.
untitled solo show
The Richard Goodall Gallery. Manchester UK, March 2009
_"i am a rabbit out of room"_ solo show
Wootini Gallery. Chapel Hill, NC. January 2008
_"Stan Lee Tribute"_ group show
Gallery 1988. Los Angeles, CA. January 2008
_"getting the band back together"_ split show with Justin Myer Staller
A/V Space. Rochester, NY. May 2007
SXSW Flatstock Poster Show
Austin, TX. March 2005-2011
Pitchfork Music Festival Flatstock Poster Show
Chicago, IL. July 2006-2011
Bumbershoot Music Festival Flatstock Poster Show
Seattle, WA. 2005-2011
San Diego Comic Con signing at Mondo
San Diego, CA. July 2011
*Clients: *
Universal Pictures, Dreamworks, ABC television, The Alamo Drafthouse, Mondo, Penguin Books, Oni Press, Lucas-Arts, Paramount Pictures, Magic Bullet Records, Temporary Residence Records, Rotofugi, Island Def Jam, Polyvinyl Records, Run For Cover Records, Sanctuary Music, Level-Plane Records, Somberlain Records, Shock Value Records.
Star Wars, Star Trek, "The Wolfman", "The Walking Dead", "The Mist", "Cowboys & Aliens", Scott Pilgrim, The Black Keys, Andrew Bird, Why?, Mogwai, Sonic Youth, Modest Mouse, Flight of the Conchords, The Arcade Fire, The Decemberists, The Pogues, Built to Spill, Converge, Daytrader, Pinback, Fall Out Boy, Silver Jews, Grails, Nada Surf, Snow Patrol, Silversun Pickups, The Rapture, The Assailant, Aloha, Saves the Day, Minus the Bear, The Walkmen, Funeral Diner, Hot Cross, Kelly Osbourne, Bravo Fucking Bravo, Poison the Well, Hot Hot Heat, The String Cheese Incident


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2016)

Molto bravo.


----------

